# Soil hard as rock



## Jameshtx (Jul 28, 2019)

I got some growth stunted areas in the lawn. Thought it was from heat stress. I took a screwdriver and started poking at it and soil was rock solid like concrete. I'd like recommendations or ideas on how to get the soil back to normal. Thanks


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Give it some water. That's what heat stress will do to some soil. I know mine will do that if I don't have the consistent 1" of water a week. Don't water heavily to begin with though. Just a little bit to get the top layer not so hydrophobic and then it will start accepting water.


----------



## Jameshtx (Jul 28, 2019)

Ok Makes sense thx


----------

